# Puerto Rico Suggestions



## bobby samat (Jul 27, 2013)

first time going to puerto rico. staying about 30 minutes west of san juan.

any suggestions of places check out and shoot? places to eat? places to fish . . .


----------



## kenlo ruiz (Jul 27, 2013)

If you are next to San Juan, Old San Juan is a must to photograph. Advice: This is the rainy season...


----------



## bobby samat (Jul 27, 2013)

i definitely plan on spending some time in old san juan. it looks awesome.

im going in january


----------



## kenlo ruiz (Jul 27, 2013)

January? The best season!!! You can travel to the southwest side of the Island...Cabo Rojo, Mayaguez, Rincon, breath taking sunsets!!!!


----------



## pulsarman (Jul 27, 2013)

Arecibo Observatory about 90 minutes west of San Juan and 12 km south into the karst mountains. This is the largest single dish radio aperture on the planet (305 m diameter with Gregorian optics). Look up visitor center days and hours.


----------

